# A pocket knife comparison...



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

...from Project Farm.


----------



## LetsGo (Feb 16, 2021)

great review.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

He does nice work.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Speaking of using a good cutting tool, has anyone else found "new items" appearing on this section or on your computer's "blue screen"? It seems like the entire world knows where I am after I type only "two alphabet verbs."

I don't mind sharing the knife and automotive stuff in the forum, but sometimes it comes hot and heavy.

Does anyone have a way to quickly dispose of unwanted entries?


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I would also like to add this issue/problem. For some reason as of late, I have been getting scads of supposed singular-word entires and bizarre "corrections." Is anyone else having this issue?

My guess is that 'kids' or plain newbies don't know how to engage this forum. I am also getting repeated "right corner posts" of something called "MacAffee," if I have written that correctly.

Anyone else find a good, solid manner to blunt this?


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

The Tourist said:


> Speaking of using a good cutting tool, has anyone else found "new items" appearing on this section or on your computer's "blue screen"? It seems like the entire world knows where I am after I type only "two alphabet verbs."
> 
> I don't mind sharing the knife and automotive stuff in the forum, but sometimes it comes hot and heavy.
> 
> Does anyone have a way to quickly dispose of unwanted entries?











When Reporting Forum Issues


When reporting forum issues, please include the following information. What device are you using to access the site? Computer? Tablet? Phone? Are you accessing the full site? Using Tapatalk? Which operating system are you using? (Windows 10, etc.) Which browser are you using? (Chrome, Firefox...




www.prepperforums.net


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

The Tourist said:


> I would also like to add this issue/problem. For some reason as of late, I have been getting scads of supposed singular-word entires and bizarre "corrections." Is anyone else having this issue?
> 
> My guess is that 'kids' or plain newbies don't know how to engage this forum. I am also getting repeated "right corner posts" of something called "MacAffee," if I have written that correctly.
> 
> Anyone else find a good, solid manner to blunt this?











When Reporting Forum Issues


When reporting forum issues, please include the following information. What device are you using to access the site? Computer? Tablet? Phone? Are you accessing the full site? Using Tapatalk? Which operating system are you using? (Windows 10, etc.) Which browser are you using? (Chrome, Firefox...




www.prepperforums.net


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

In all of my days in Wisconsin, I have never seen a "stun gun" or any other 'electrical firearm.' We must be cheap up here, since most of the heavy hitters have something with an edge on it.

I look at it this way, if I use a knife, and it gets into a Madison lake, then clearly my knife resides with 1,200 other knives the vopos cannot figure out...


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

BTW, I just got a new knife! And while this thing is *light*, easy to open and simply "thumb spin" with the big round, Benchmade (and Mel Pardue) design, I was also gratified by the *S30V* used on this blade!

I was also impressed by *the perfect edge* that Benchmade utilized. Their bevel is now provided by a 1/8th edge, which is about as both thin and dangerous as something sharp can derive!

Oh, I also agree with the length of the Benchmade. It appears to be slightly bigger than 3.5 inches, but it appears to be more of a 4.0 inch blade when the edge is deployed fully.


----------

